# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հայ մասնակիցներն արտասահմանյան հեռուստաշոուներում

## Նաիրուհի

Վերջերս Յութուբը փորփրելիս գտա այլ երկրների հեռուստաշոուներում մասնակցող հայերի ելույթների  բազմաթիվ տեսանյութեր։
Առաջարկում եմ Օբամայի տատի կամ Նու Պագաձիի հայ լինելը քննարկելու փոխարեն այս թեմայում հավաքել նման տեսանյութեր, քննարկել տարբեր երկրներում մեր հայրենակիցների հաջողությունները (կամ էլ անհաջողությունները, ինչպես կուզեք :Wink: )
Ավանդական ներողություններ կրկնվող թեմայի դեպքում (©AniwaR)։ Հուսով եմ՝ մոդերատորները չարդարացված չեն համարի թեման։

----------

Jarre (11.11.2012), yerevanci (19.12.2011), Դատարկություն (19.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ընդամենն օրեր առաջ Բուլղարիայի X Factor հեռուստաշոուի առաջին եթերաշրջանի հաղթող է ճանաչվել 18-ամյա Րաֆֆի Պողոսյանը  :Smile: 

Րաֆֆիի առաջին ելույթը նախընտրական փուլում



Հաղթական ելույթը

----------

Askalaf (28.03.2012), Jarre (11.11.2012), Nare-M (19.12.2011), Դատարկություն (19.12.2011), Հայուհի (19.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մանկական Եվրատեսիլում անցած տարի Ուկրաինան ներկայացրեց Անդրանիկ Ալեքսանյանը  :Love: 




Իսկ այս տարի հաղթեց մանկական «Նոր ալիք» մրցույթում։  :Love:

----------

Jarre (11.11.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Գագո Ջեքսոն, նույն ինքը՝ Գագիկ Այդինյան։ Փոփ-արքայի մեծ երկրպագուն մասնակցել է ռուսաստանյան «Минута Славы» հեռուստաշոուին և հայտնվել եզրափակչում։ Նա հաղթել է նաև Got Talant-ի միջազգային գալա-շոուի ժամանակ՝ մրցելով տարբեր երկրների՝ եզրափակչում հայտնված մասնակիցների հետ։ 
Նրա նմանակումը գուցե այդքան հիացմունք չառաջացներ, եթե չլիներ մի հանգամանք. Գագիկը երկու տարեկանում հիվանդության հետևանքով գրեթե կորցրել է լսողությունը։ 
Իսկ թե ինչքանով է արդարացված նրա՝ ինքն իրեն Գագո Ջեքսոն կոչելը, դատեք ինքներդ  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (11.11.2012), John (19.12.2011), Moonwalker (19.12.2011), Հայուհի (19.12.2011), Ներսես_AM (19.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2011)

----------


## yerevanci



----------

Jarre (11.11.2012)

----------


## yerevanci



----------

Հայուհի (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.12.2011)

----------


## yerevanci



----------

Գեա (19.12.2011), Հայուհի (19.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Yerevaci ջան, մի քիչ նկարագրի մասնակցին, որ մարդիկ կողմնորոշվեն՝ նայե՞լ տեսանյութը, թե՞ ոչ  :Smile: 

Իսկ էս մեկն իմ շատ սիրելի Դավիթ Կադիմյանն  :Love:  է։ ՃՈ աշխատակցի որդին մասնակցում էր Ուկրաինական X Factor-ին։ Չնայած հայրը դեմ էր, որ նա երգի, մանավանդ որ դա «տղամարդու գործ չի», Դավիթը հասավ մինչև տղաների վեցնյակ, բայց չհայտնվեց եզրափակչի երեք տղա մասնակիցների թվում  :Sad: 

Նախընտրական փուլում Դավիթը ժյուրիին ու հանդիսատեսին հիացրեց իր հոյակապ կատարմամբ  :Hands Up: 




Թատրոնի փուլում մոռացավ մի քանի բառ  :Sad:  



Իսկ դատավորների մոտ տպավորություն գործեց նաև Լայմա Վայկուլեի վրա ։Ճ



Ի դեպ՝ Դավիթը միակ մասնակիցն է, ում հետ կապված քննարկումներին հետևել եմ։ Բոլորը, անկախ ազգային պատկանելությունից, եզրափակչի մասնակիցների սեփական ցանկը կազմելիս միանշանակ նշում էին Դավիթի անունը։ Յութուբում մինչև հիմա, երբ նախագիծը գրեթե ավարտվում է, նրա ելույթների տակ քննարկումները շարունակվում են, ու էլի բոլորը համարում են, որ նա պիտի լիներ եզրափակչում։  :Smile:

----------

Askalaf (28.03.2012), Bruno (19.12.2011), John (19.12.2011), Գեա (19.12.2011), Հայուհի (19.12.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի քանի վիդեո նայեցի ու լավն էին տպավորություններս: Հատկապես Ռաֆֆի Պողոսյանը շատ լավն էր, իրոք շատ տաղանդավոր, խարիզմատիկ ջահել ա ու լրիվ արժանի էր հաղթանակին  :Smile:  Յութուբում ինչքան վիդեո կար Ռաֆֆի կատարմամբ նայեցի, շատ հավես էր...  :Love: 

Գագո Ջեքսոնը լավ էր պարում, բայց ինձ էդքան էլ դուր չեկավ: Մի տեսակ շատ կտրուկ ու արագ էր պարում, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ գրեթե չի լսում, ներելի ա:

Լիան ընդհանրապես դուր չեկավ, 5-6 տարեկան երեխեն ի՞նչ գործ ունի պորտապարի հետ: Մնում ա ծնողները էդ երեխուն ստրիպտիզ սովորացնեն ու պրծնեն  :Angry2: 

Լուսինե Քոչարյանն էլ դուրս չեկավ...

----------

Askalaf (28.03.2012), Rhayader (15.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (19.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մի քանի վիդեո նայեցի ու լավն էին տպավորություններս: Հատկապես Ռաֆֆի Պողոսյանը շատ լավն էր, իրոք շատ տաղանդավոր, խարիզմատիկ ջահել ա ու լրիվ արժանի էր հաղթանակին  Յութուբում ինչքան վիդեո կար Ռաֆֆի կատարմամբ նայեցի, շատ հավես էր... 
> 
> Գագո Ջեքսոնը լավ էր պարում, բայց ինձ էդքան էլ դուր չեկավ: Մի տեսակ շատ կտրուկ ու արագ էր պարում, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ գրեթե չի լսում, ներելի ա:
> 
> Լիան ընդհանրապես դուր չեկավ, 5-6 տարեկան երեխեն ի՞նչ գործ ունի պորտապարի հետ: Մնում ա ծնողները էդ երեխուն ստրիպտիզ սովորացնեն ու պրծնեն 
> 
> Լուսինե Քոչարյանն էլ դուրս չեկավ...


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ դիտարկումներիդ հետ։
Սկզբում ուզում էի գրել, որ մենակ էն ելույթները դնենք, որոնք ինչ-որ չափով լավն են, բայց հետո էլ մտածեցի, որ երևի արժի վատերն էլ տեսնել, ինչպես էդ պուճուր երեխեն։ Ինչքան էլ լավ պարի, իր ի՞նչ տարիքն է պորտապար պարելու։
Թե ծնողներն ի՞նչ են մտածել...  :Dntknw:

----------

Ռուֆուս (19.12.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ դիտարկումներիդ հետ։
> Սկզբում ուզում էի գրել, որ մենակ էն ելույթները դնենք, որոնք ինչ-որ չափով լավն են, բայց հետո էլ մտածեցի, որ երևի արժի վատերն էլ տեսնել, ինչպես էդ պուճուր երեխեն։ Ինչքան էլ լավ պարի, իր ի՞նչ տարիքն է պորտապար պարելու։
> Թե ծնողներն ի՞նչ են մտածել...


Դե որ ասում են էդ երեխու մերը բնակարանային պայմաններում պորտապար է պարում, ուրեմն ստրիպտիզին էլ շատ պիտի չսպասենք  :Sad: 

Ամեն դեպքում առաջարկում եմ ստեղ մենակ լավ ելույթները տեղադրենք, թե չէ անտաղանդներ ու միջակություններ ամեն տեղ էլ կան ու Դավիթ Անտոնյանի, Դիանա Կալաշովայի, Վահրամ Պետրոսյանի կողքին դրանք ընդհանրապես չեն նայվում:

Մի հատ էլ հրաշալի ելույթ Ռաֆֆիի կատարմամբ

----------

Նաիրուհի (19.12.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Աաաաաաաաայ, էս մեկը վաբշե վերջն ա  :Jpit:  Ռաֆֆին երգում ա Queen - I Want To Break Free Չհասկացա, թե ինչի էին խեղճ Ֆրեդդիին տրանսվեստիտ դարձրել, բայց ահավոր խնդալու է ստացվել: Բավականին ռիսկային կատարում էր, բայց Ռաֆֆին տակից պատվով դուրս եկավ  :Jpit:

----------

Askalaf (28.03.2012), Հայուհի (19.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.12.2011)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ինչպես հասկացա վիդեոյի մեկնաբանություններից, էս աղջիկը՝ Դիանա Քալաշովան, ազգությամբ եզդի ա, բայց Հայաստանից են գաղթել (կարծեմ, չեխական կամ սլովենական հաղորդում ա):
Հրաշք երգում ա:  :Love:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ինչպես հասկացա վիդեոյի մեկնաբանություններից, էս աղջիկը՝ Դիանա Քալաշովան, ազգությամբ եզդի ա, բայց Հայաստանից են գաղթել (կարծեմ, չեխական կամ սլովենական հաղորդում ա):
> Հրաշք երգում ա:


Չեխիայում է։ Եզդի լինելու մասին քննարկումներում տեսա, բայց Պրահայում լույս տեսնող «Օրեր» ամսագրի խմբագիրն էլ մեզ հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ասաց, որ հայ է։
Չգիտեմ, ու էնքան էլ կարևոր չի։ Մեկ է՝ մեր երեխան է  :Smile: 

Դիանա Քալաշովան մանկական «Նոր ալիքի» ժամանակ



Ժող, Անդրանիկ Ալեքսանյանը ոչ մեկիդ դուր չեկա՞վ...  :Sad: 
Ես շատ սիրեցի էդ ճուտին  :Love: 

Անդրանիկ Ալեքսանյանն ու Ալեքսանդր Պոնոմարյովը իմ ամենասիրելի երգերից մեկն են կատարում  :Love:

----------

_Հրաչ_ (20.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էլի մեկ հայ տաղանդ ուկարինական «Թաքնված տաղանդից»։ Մուշեղ Խաչատրյան, Երևանից։ Նախապես զգուշացնեմ, որ չի երգում, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր համար է։ Նայեք, բառեր չունեմ։ Հեծանվորդներին հաստատ դուր կգա  :Wink: 




Հ. Գ. Ես հայտնաբերեցի, որ հայկական «Թաքնված տաղանդին» էլ է մասնակցել, բայց չի հաղթել ոնց որ։

----------

Ariadna (27.03.2012), Jarre (11.11.2012), Lem (27.03.2012), Moonwalker (27.03.2012), yerevanci (27.03.2012), Արէա (27.03.2012), Գեա (27.03.2012), Ռուֆուս (27.03.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ էս թեման էի փնտրում, որ վիդեոն դնեի  :Smile:  Շատ հզոր համար ա, հարգեցի  :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.03.2012)

----------


## ivy

Մեզ մոտ մի շատ լավ մրցութային հեռուստատեսային շոու կա "The Voice of Germany": Ահագին տարբերվում է կաստինգային մյուս մրցույթներից, որովհետև լավ բարձր մակարդակ ունի: Նախ, ժյուրին է լրիվ դեմք, հետո մասնակիցները չեն կարող լինել ով պատահի. պիտի անպայման երգիչներ լինեն՝ դեռ չհռչակված, բայց արդեն որոշակի փորձով: Ու ամբողջ Գերմանիայի միայն լավագույն ձայներն են հնարավորությըւն ունենում մասնակցելու մրցույթին: 
Իսկ ամենակայֆը էդ մրցույթում էն է, որ առաջին փուլում ժյուրին չի տեսնում երգչին, մեջքով է նստած ու միայն լսելով է որոշում՝ ընտրում է իրեն, թե չէ: Եթե չորս ժյւորիից գոնե մեկը ընտրի նրան, ապա մասնակիցը անցնում է հաջորդ փուլ: 

Ու ինչի եմ էս ամենը պատմում:  :Smile: 
Որովհետև էդ դեմք կաստինգին մասնակցելու հրավեր էր ստացել նաև մեր Իվետա Մուկուչյանը, որն ապրում է Համբուրգում, ես էսօր պատահաբար տեսա իրեն, երբ օնյալն նայում էի հաղորդման թողարկումներից մեկը: Ես իրեն առանձնապես չեմ ճանաչում (միայն գիտեմ, որ հայ սուպերսթարի էրեխեքից է), բայց նենց ուրախացա:  :Smile:  
Հենց սկզբից, որ պատմում էին իր մասին, ասում էին, որ սենց սիրուն աղջիկը իր գլխավոր առավելությունից զրկվում է, որովհետև ժյուրին մեջքով է նստած, չի տեսնելու իրեն: Ինքն էլ շատ հուզվում էր: Նենց հույս չունեի, թե կանցնի. էնքան լավ երգիչների չեն ընտրում... Բայց իրեն ընտրեցին:  :Smile:  Այսինքն մենակ մի ժյուրին, բայց դա էլ արդեն հերիք էր, որ անցներ մյուս փուլ: 
Էսօրվանից երկրորդ փուլն է սկսվում: Գիտեմ, որ շատ հեռու չի գնա Իվետան. մեծ է կոնկուրենցիան, բայց դե միևնույն է էսքանի համար էլ արդեն ուրախացել եմ:  :Smile: 
Չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում հնարավոր է դիտել էս վիդեոն, թե չէ, բայց դնում եմ լինքը համենայնդեպս. իր մասնակցությունն է առաջին փուլին:

----------

Freeman (09.11.2012), Moonwalker (08.11.2012), Sambitbaba (09.11.2012), Smokie (09.11.2012), Yevuk (08.11.2012), Աթեիստ (08.11.2012), Դատարկություն (08.11.2012), Ուլուանա (08.11.2012), Սելավի (08.11.2012), Վահե-91 (08.11.2012)

----------


## Սելավի

Սա  էլ  է  նմանատիպ  մրցույթ,  և  հայ  մասնակիցը  ցնցում  է  պարզապես  իր  կատարմամբ: http://www.hottv.am/entertainment/50214

----------

ivy (09.11.2012), Sambitbaba (09.11.2012), Աթեիստ (09.11.2012), Դատարկություն (08.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էսօրվանից երկրորդ փուլն է սկսվում: Գիտեմ, որ շատ հեռու չի գնա Իվետան. մեծ է կոնկուրենցիան, բայց դե միևնույն է էսքանի համար էլ արդեն ուրախացել եմ: 
> Չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում հնարավոր է դիտել էս վիդեոն, թե չէ, բայց դնում եմ լինքը համենայնդեպս. իր մասնակցությունն է առաջին փուլին:


Ուզում եմ խնդրեմ, հաջորդ փուլերի հղումներն էլ շարունակես դնել, մեկ էլ որ համառոտ թարգմանես, նենց լավ բան կանես ։) ։

----------


## ivy

> Ուզում եմ խնդրեմ, հաջորդ փուլերի հղումներն էլ շարունակես դնել, մեկ էլ որ համառոտ թարգմանես, նենց լավ բան կանես ։) ։


Կդնեմ:  :Smile:  Հիմա արդեն դուետներն են սկսվել, որ ամեն թիմի մասնակիցները իրար դեմ են մրցում, բայց իր հերթը դեռ չի հասել:

Էդ առաջին փուլի տեսանյութում խոսակցությունը հետևյալն էր: 
Ռեյը՝ երկար մազերով մորուքավոր ժյուրին, ասեց, որ Իվետան շատ հուզված էր, ու դա զգացվեց... 
Կին ժյուրին ասեց, որ շատ ուրախ է, որ Իվետան հայտնվեց Քսավիեր Նայդուի թիմում (Քսավիերը Գերմանիայի ամենա-ամենաձայներից է ու շատ ճանաչված դեմք), ու որ իրենց հաստատ մեծ անակնկալներ են սպասվում, ու որ ինքը տպավորված է Իվետայի ձայնային տվյալներով, և ուզում է նրան նորից տեսնել: 
Էն երկուսով նստած կավբոյատիպ ժյուրիի անդամները էդ խոսքի վրա ասեցին՝ հա, մենք էլ ենք շատ ուզում քեզ նորից «տեսնել»: Տեսնել բառը շեշտված, դե արտաքինը նկատի ունեին, ու դահլիճը դրա համար ծիծաղեց:  :Smile:  
Քսավիերը, ով ընտրել էր Իվետային, ասեց՝ դե քո դեպքում միանգամից երկու շոու կլինի՝ համ "The Voice of Germany"-ը, համ "Germany's Next Top Model"-ը, կավբոյներն էլ վրա բերին՝ ոնց էլ լինի գոնե մեկում մի բան կստացվի:  :Smile:  
Հետո Քսավիերն ասեց, որ ինքը ուզեց Իվետային շանս տալ, որովհետև կատարումը շատ լավն էր ու յուրահատուկ: Երբ գրկեցին իրար, Քսավիերը հարցրեց, թե որտեղից է Իվետան, նա էլ պատասխանեց՝ Հայաստանից, Քսավիերն էլ՝ Հայաստանի՞ց, վա՜ու..  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2012), Moonwalker (09.11.2012), Yevuk (09.11.2012), Աթեիստ (09.11.2012), Ամմէ (09.11.2012), Կաթիլ (11.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ, մրցույթի առաջին փուլին մի ուրիշ հայ աղջիկ է անցել, բայց ինքը հենց Գերմանիայից է, էստեղ է ծնվել: Անունը՝ Մարի Հարությունյան: Մաման սենց լրիվ ակցենտով-բանով հայաստանցի է:  :Smile: 

Նենց հետաքրքիր էր իր անցնելը: 
Ժյուրիի բոլոր անդամների թիմերը արդեն լրիվ լցվել էին, բայց դեռ մնացել էր մի մասնակից՝ Մարին, ու քիչ էր շանսը, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կուզի բացառության կարգով 17-րդ անդամ վերցնել իր թիմ: 
Բայց հենց Մարին սկսեց երգել, բոլորն էլ մեկը մյուսի հետևից կոճակները սեղմեցին և ընտրեցին իրեն: Ու շրջվել էին, մի թռչկոտում, մի պարում, հետն էլ էնքա՜ն գովեցին: Վերջում էլ կռիվ էին անում, թե ում թիմում պիտի լինի: Էս աղջիկը երջանկությունից գլուխը կորցրել էր:  :Jpit: 
Դե եթե մեկից ավելի ժյուրիի անդամ է մասնակցին ընտրում, մասնակիցը ինքը պիտի որոշի, թե որ մեկի թիմն է գնում: Ու Մարին էլ գնաց Քսավիերի խումբ: Հիմա Քսավիերի խմբում երկու հայ կա՝ Մարին ու Իվետան... Այ էդպիսի «Գերմանիայի ձայն» մրցույթ:  :Smile: 

Էս էլ Մարիի կատարումն ու առաջացրած բումը:

----------

Ariadna (11.11.2012), CactuSoul (09.11.2012), keyboard (09.11.2012), Moonwalker (09.11.2012), Yevuk (09.11.2012), Աթեիստ (09.11.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ռուսական «The Voice»-ում էլ հայ մասնակիցներ կան, ընդ որում՝ բավական ուժեղ։ Առայժմ երեքին եմ լսել, գուցե ուրիշներն էլ կան։

Էդվարդ Խաչարյան




Մարգարիտա Պոզոյան




Արտյոմ Կաչարյան (կամ գուցե Քաչարյա՞ն  :Smile:  )

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին վեց գրառումներն այստեղ են տեղափոխվել «Թեմայից դուրս, բայց հետաքրքիր կամ կարևոր գրառումներ» թեմայից։*

----------

ivy (11.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (12.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

"The Voice of Germany"-ի երկրորդ փուլում մոտենում է Իվետայի ու Մարիի հերթը: Արդեն հայտնի է, որ նրանք հանդես են գալու եռյակով՝ երկուսով ու մի տղա հետները: Քանի որ տղան շատ ուժեղ է, հիշում եմ իրեն առաջին փուլից, ու հաշվի առնելով, որ իրենց թիմի ղեկավար Քսավիերը նախընտրում է տղաների հետ աշխատել, ապա մտածում եմ, որ Մարին ու Իվետան դուրս են մնալու՝ հօգուտ էդ տղայի:  :Sad: 
Ես հույս ունեի, որ Մարին ու Իվետան միասին դուետ կունենա, որ ոնց էլ լինի՝ մեկն անցնի, բայց որ եռյակ են սարքել, սիրտս լավ բան չի վկայում...
Սա իրենց եռյակի էջը: Իրենց ելույթի նկարներն արդեն կան կայքում, բայց դեռ ցույց չեն տվել հեռուստատեսությամբ:

Էս երկու օրը կցուցադրեն շոուն, տեղյակ կպահեմ՝ ինչ եղավ, կատարումն էլ կդնեմ էստեղ:

----------

CactuSoul (14.11.2012), Աթեիստ (14.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Փաստորեն եթե տղեն անցավ, միանգամից երկու հայ դուրս ա թռնում, կեղտոտ ձև են բաժանել ։)

----------

ivy (14.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Նոր ֆայմեցի ասել... Իվետայի ու Մարիի կատարումը սկսվում է հենց հիմա, ու կարելի է էստեղ նայել օնլայն:

----------

CactuSoul (17.11.2012), Աթեիստ (17.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նոր ֆայմեցի ասել... Իվետայի ու Մարիի կատարումը սկսվում է հենց հիմա, ու կարելի է էստեղ նայել օնլայն:


Էհ



> wir bitten um Entschuldigung
> Es ist ein interner fehler aufgetreten
> Drucken sie F5 um die seite neu zu laden.


Ընդ որում սկզբի գովազդը լավ էլ բերում ա, հոնց հասնում ա համերգին՝ կապ չկա։
բայց Մերին լավ էլ առաջ ա ։)

----------


## ivy

Իվետան հաղթեց, հավատս չի գալիս  :Yahoo:

----------

CactuSoul (17.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Աթեիստ (17.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իվետան հաղթեց, հավատս չի գալիս


 :Shok: 
Ինտերնետ քվեարկությամբ ինքը վերջի տեղում էր, Մարին առաջի։

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.11.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Իվետան հաղթեց, հավատս չի գալիս


Չհասցրի նայել  :Sad:  Տեսանյութ եմ ուզում  :Smile: 

Կատարումը ո՞նցն էր բայց, հետևից սկսելու են ասել, որ արժանի չէ՞ր, թե՞ շատ խոսելու տեղ չի թողել։

Նայեցի ։Ճ Նորմալ էր ոնց որ, հը՞, ժող։ Նորմալ երգեց, համենայն դեպս չէր զիջում։

----------


## ivy

> Ինտերնետ քվեարկությամբ ինքը վերջի տեղում էր, Մարին առաջի։


Գիտեմ, բայց էդ կապ չունի, վերջում մեկ ա թիմի ղեկավարն ա որոշում՝ նախապես մյուսների կարծիքն էլ լսելով  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Չհասցրի նայել  Տեսանյութ եմ ուզում 
> 
> Կատարումը ո՞նցն էր բայց, հետևից սկսելու են ասել, որ արժանի չէ՞ր, թե՞ շատ խոսելու տեղ չի թողել։


Էստեղ են վիդեոները, բայց ինձ մոտ չբացեց, ինչ-որ սխալ ցույց տվեց, հլը փորձեք, եթե չստացվի, վաղը նորից կփորձեմ գտնել աշխատող լինկ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չհասցրի նայել  Տեսանյութ եմ ուզում 
> 
> Կատարումը ո՞նցն էր բայց, հետևից սկսելու են ասել, որ արժանի չէ՞ր, թե՞ շատ խոսելու տեղ չի թողել։


http://www.the-voice-of-germany.de/video/clip/2019042-iveta-vs-omid-vs-mari-many-rivers-to-cross-1.3434121/

Ուղղեցի

----------

ivy (17.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Կատարումը ո՞նցն էր բայց, հետևից սկսելու են ասել, որ արժանի չէ՞ր, թե՞ շատ խոսելու տեղ չի թողել։


Երեքն էլ ընտիր էին. ինձ համար տղան ամենալավն էր, բայց Մարին ու Իվետան էլ էին լավը: 
Հիմա ինքը անցավ լայվշոու, հիմա արդեն համ հանդիսատեսն ա քվեարկելու, համ թիմի ղեկավարը ընտրի:

----------


## ivy

Աթեիստի լինկով ինձ մոտ ուրիշ բան ա բացում:
Բայց էստեղ արդեն աշխատող լինկ կա.
http://www.the-voice-of-germany.de/v...oss-1.3434121/

----------


## CactuSoul

Իվետային շատ եմ սիրում ու ուրախ եմ, որ ինքն անցավ: Չնայած Մարին ակնհայտորեն նեղվել էր: Մեղք էր ))

Բայց էս թեմայում, ժող, ոնց որ թե մի կարևոր մարդու եք մոռացել… Հես ա հղումները գտնեմ, դնեմ:

----------


## CactuSoul

Հե՜ս ա  :Smile: 
Որ ասում են՝ «երբեք մի ասա երբեք», ճիշտ են ասում: Էն ադրբեջանամուղամասիրական ասուլիսից հետո ո՞վ կմտածեր, թե ես մի օր կասեմ, որ սիրում եմ Վահրամ Պետրոսյանին: Բայց կյանքը մեզնից հնարամիտ ա  :Jpit: 

Էս վիդեոն երևի, որ սուտ չասեմ, մի 20 անգամ դիտած կլինեմ: Բայց էլի ամեն անգամ նայում եմ, ու ամեն անգամ ժպիտս չեմ կարողանում զսպել  :Jpit: 





Սա էլ եզրափակչին Վահրամի մասնակցության հատվածը.

----------

Ariadna (23.11.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հե՜ս ա 
> Որ ասում են՝ «երբեք մի ասա երբեք», ճիշտ են ասում: Էն ադրբեջանամուղամասիրական ասուլիսից հետո ո՞վ կմտածեր, թե ես մի օր կասեմ, որ սիրում եմ Վահրամ Պետրոսյանին: Բայց կյանքը մեզնից հնարամիտ ա 
> 
> Էս վիդեոն երևի, որ սուտ չասեմ, մի 20 անգամ դիտած կլինեմ: Բայց էլի ամեն անգամ նայում եմ, ու ամեն անգամ ժպիտս չեմ կարողանում զսպել


Վա՞յ... Էս թեմայում Վահրամը չկա՞ր։ Բա էն ո՞ր թեմայում էինք իրեն քննարկում էն ժամանակ։ Բայց հաստատ ինչ-որ տեղ քննարկումներ եղել են։ Էն մյուս բալիկն էլ կար, հիշո՞ւմ ես, Դավիթ Անտոնյանը։




Ան, ի դեպ, համոզված էի, որ Վահրամն էս թեմայում կա, դրա համար էլ մտածում էի՝ բա էս Անին էլ ո՞ւմ մասին կարող էր էսպես արտահայտվել  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

Ով որ հետևում էր էստեղ "The Voice of Germany"-ի ու Իվետայի մասին գրառումներիս ու դեռ հետաքրքրված է, ասեմ, որ հիմա լայվշոուն է, շուտով Իվետան է ելույթ ունենալու և դրանից մի երկու րոպե հետո արդեն իսկ պարզ է դառնալու՝ անցնում է մյուս փուլ, թե չէ: Օնլայն կարելի է էստեղ նայել շոուն, եթե միանա ձեզ մոտ:

----------

CactuSoul (23.11.2012), Moonwalker (23.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.11.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նոր տեսա գրածդ, կատարումն էլ չեմ գտնում, ի՞նչ նորություն կա։

----------

CactuSoul (23.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աթեիստի լինկով ինձ մոտ ուրիշ բան ա բացում:
> Բայց էստեղ արդեն աշխատող լինկ կա.
> http://www.the-voice-of-germany.de/v...oss-1.3434121/


հլը մի րոպե, երեքից երկուսը հա՞յ  :LOL:  հատու՞կ են արել

----------


## ivy

> Նոր տեսա գրածդ, կատարումն էլ չեմ գտնում, ի՞նչ նորություն կա։


Ինքը շատ լավ ելույթ ունեցան, առանձին երգեց, իր մրցակիցն էլ առանձին երգեց, ու թիմի ղեկավարը իր ունեցած ունեցած 100 միավորը էսպես բաժանեց՝ 57 միավոր Իվետային, 43 միավոր՝ մրցակցին: Դրան պիտի գումարվեին նաև հեռուստադիտողների ձայնը: Ու վերջնական պատկերը էնպես ստացվեց, որ Իվետան ընդամենը մի տոկոսով հետ մնաց իր մրցակցից:  :Sad: 
Շատ ափսոս էր, գոնե մեծ տարբերություն լիներ... Ես էլ էի լիքը քվեարկել իր համար...

----------

CactuSoul (24.11.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (23.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

> հլը մի րոպե, երեքից երկուսը հա՞յ  հատու՞կ են արել


Երևի էլի  :Smile:  Չնայած էն մի աղջիկ  երբևէ սկի մի բերան էլ չասեց, որ ինքը հայ ա  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.11.2012), Աթեիստ (23.11.2012)

----------


## ivy

Իվետայի կատարման տեսագրությունը էստեղ ա, նայեք ինչ լավ ա երգում, ես լուրջ զարմացել էի:

----------

CactuSoul (24.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Ես որ բացում եմ հղումը, համերգային կատարումների փոխարեն ինչ-որ ռեկլամներ են ցույց տալիս, :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Սմոքի ջան, պիտի սպասես վերջանա գովազդը, հետ կսկսվի շոուն:

----------

Smokie (20.05.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքով մեկնարկել է "The Voice" նախագծի ռուսական տարբերակը, կոչվում է "Голос"

Ամսի 23-ի թողարկումը ծայրից ծայր նայել եմ, այս փուլը կոչվում է մենամարտ: Հաղթողի կոչմանը հավակնող մասնակիցների թվում են երեք հայ մասնակիցներ, մեկը մյուսից տաղանդավոր, համերգի ընթացքում նրանք պարզապես փայլեցին:

Արտյոմ Քոչարյան
Էդվարդ Խաչարյան
Մարգարիտա Պոզոյան:

Ահա թե ինչ մեկնաբանություններ են թողնում vkontakte.ru կայքի "телепроект голос" խմբում ռուսները:

Чегой-то я не понимаю: на Голос Страны получается претендуют: Качарян.. Хачарян... Позоян... Ачи...??!! Ааааааааааааааааауууууууууууууууууу........ Россия моя талантливая........ где ты??????????

 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Tongue: 

Իսկապես, եթե չլինեին հայ մասնակիցները առաջին համերգի ընդհանուր պատկերը բավական տխուր կլիներ, լսելու բան առանձնապես չկար:

Մարգարիտա Պոզայանի ամբողջական ելույթը youtube-ում չգտա, համերգի ամբողջ տեսագրությունը կոնտակտում եմ նայել: Նա պարզապես փայլուն ելույթ ունեցավ:
Մարգարիտայից դնում եմ մեկ այլ կատարում:




Արտյոմ Քոչարյան - Ալիսա Գելիս մենամարտը




Էդվարդ Խաչարյան - Վլադա Չուպրովա մենամարտը

----------

CactuSoul (29.11.2012), Lílium (02.11.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Սա էլ Գայանե Զախառովայի ելույթը, Գայանեն դուրս մնաց պայքարից չնայած, որ մրցակից երգչուհուց շատ ավելի հզոր ոկալ ունի ու շատ ավելի լավ կատարեց: Դե բնական ա, եթե Գայանեին էլ անցկացնեին կստացվեր, որ եզրափակիչում գլխավոր պայքարը պիտի գնար հայերի մեջ, հայերը էս մրցույթը գրավել են:

----------

CactuSoul (09.12.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Երեկ տեղի ունեցավ ԳՈԼՈՍ նախագծի հերթական` սուպերմենամարտ փուլը: Սիրելի հայեր, շտապում եմ ուրախացնել մեր երեք հայ մասնակիցներն էլ անցան հաջորդ փուլ: :Hands Up:  Չնայած Ագուտինը մի քիչ դաղալություն արեց, Էդվարդի մրցակիցը Էդվարից ավելի լավ կատարեց բայց Ագուտինը հային անցկացրեց :Hands Up: 

Էդվարդ Խաչարյան:
Մարգարիտա Պոզոյան
Արտյոմ Քոչարյան:

Արտյոմը ուղակի փայլեց, ինչպես միշտ: Կատարումները դեռ չկան, հենց լինեն կտեղադրեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (09.12.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

Անցած ուրբաթ Արտյոմը դուրս մնաց, Էն էլ ինչպիսի անհեթեթ ձեւով: Ժյուրիի բոլոր` չորս անդամների խմբում մնացել էին 3-ական մասնակից: Ագուտինի խմբում երկու հայ տղա մասնակիցները: Հեռուստադիտողի քվերակության արդյունքում կիսաեզրափակիչ անցավ Ագուտինի խմբի աղջիկ մասնակիցը, համաձայն մրցույթի կանոնների խմբի ղեկավարը իրավունք ուներ հաջորթ փուլ անցկացնել մնացած երկու մասնակիցներից միայն մեկին: Փաստորեն նա պիտի ընտրեր Արտյոմի Եւ Էդվարդի միջեւ: Ագուտինը ընտրեց Էդվարդին, ըստ իս ընտրությունը ոչ օբյեկտիվ էր, մրցույթի հենց սկզբից ինձ համար ակնհայտ էր, որ Ագուտինը նախապատվությունը տալիս է Էդվարդին, բայց մրցույթը ցույց տվեց, որ Արտյոմը Էդվարդից ուժեղ մասնակից է: Այսինքն Ագուտինը ընտրությունը կատարեց ելնելով իր անձնական նախապատվությունից, այլ ոչ թե մրցույթի տեսանկյունից:

Մի խոսքով, կիսաեզրափակչում մրցելու են 8 մասնակից, երկուսը հայ` Մարգարիտա Պոզոյանը եւ Էդվարդ Խաչարյանը:

Ռուսաստանի առաջի ալիքը youtube-ից վերացնում է բոլոր ոչ լիցենզիոն հոլովակները, իսկ առաջի ալիքի կողմից youtube -ում տեղադրաց հոլովակները ընդամենը 38 վարյկան տեվողությամբ են, ավելին դիտելու համար պետք է մտնել նրանց օֆիցիալ կայք, իսկ օֆիցիալ կայքում դիտումը հասանելի է միայն Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության սահմաներում:

Մի խոսքով վիդեոներ էլ չեմ կարող դնել:
Հաջորդ համերգը տեղի է ունենալու ուրբաթ օրը 9-30-ին` ուղիղ եթեր:

Ի դեպ, աշխարհի վերջի օրը 21.12.2012 :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (17.12.2012), John (17.12.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ռուսական Voice-ի նոր եթերաշրջանի հայ մասնակիցներից երկուսը՝ Արծվիկ Հարությունյան և Անդրեյ Դավիդյան:

----------

Lílium (02.11.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Քնած թեմայի փոշիները թափ տանք  :Smile:  Վերջերս էլի սկսել եմ նայել ռուսական ու ուկրաինական շոուների լսումները (ամենաշատն էս փուլն եմ սիրում)։ Ամենահավանածս էս տղան է՝ Սամվել Վարդանյանը։ Կատարումը նոր չէ, ես եմ նոր լսում  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (11.05.2016), Smokie (20.05.2016)

----------

